# Sword to Tuna near spur



## CRC (May 15, 2013)

We pulled the trigger and left the dock at 5 pm on Thursday and headed out to try a hand for a swordfish. Got to our area just before sun down and set the spread. Around 10:30 the drag starts screaming... shark.. Crap. We move back to reset and as I am putting out the long float, I see it stops going out. Start reeling and come tight on a puppy. Got it in with no line even coming off the reel and released this little cutie. 






we reset after the little guys swims away nicely and get some more action, but never come tight. I then start to nap in the beanbag... get about 45 minutes of sleep and wake up to a spinning reel screaming. Chris had just put down a blind vertical jig and hooked this guy.



so I send out a live sardine and get one too. 



our swrod spread was still out while we were doing this and it must have been attacting the tuna. Chris hooks what we think was a yellowfin caused it dumped the spinner and straightened the j hook. This is all at about 3 in the am. 

We decide that no swrods are hitting and we did not want to lose a nice tuna to our swrod gear, so we pull it in to try and concentrate on tuna. This is when we learn our sword lights must have been bringing the tuna cause they were gone after that. 

About 4:30 I start seeing some light in the horizon and we decide to start our troll back in to try some deep dropping. That never happened. 
About 5 am with the sun not even over the horizon the starboard rigger pops (naked ballyhoo), but doesn't find home. Immediately after, the port rigger goes (islander ballyhoo) and we have a very large battle on our hands. Chris gets in the harness and I drive and then gaff. 
It is just the two of us and the fight lasts for about 2 hours. 
In the end, we won. 140 lb YFT in the boat. Extatic to say the least!!






I have 30 minutes ofthe fight, but this is the end. 







We were just able to get it in the fish bag. Decide we do not need to deep drop and head home. Back in PC by 10 am. 
Went to Tarpon Dock to get it weighed. We guessed 140, and she was 139.8 after being bled. 







An amazing experience. The guys at Tarpon Dock were like. "you should of been in the Destin Tourney this weekend." Oh well, probably would not hve caught it if in tourney anyway. Super stoked.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

nice fish.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Congrats on an awesome catch. Those blackfin looked rather studly, also.


----------



## Don White (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice work guys!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevinwwings2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Very nice... That is the best way to wrap up a Sword trip without a Sword, and in my books this is that beats a Sword by a long shot..


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice!!!!!!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice.
Whyme


----------



## marksnet (Aug 22, 2014)

Good haul!


----------



## b smith (Jul 7, 2015)

awesome!!!!


----------



## reelhard86 (Jul 8, 2011)

Great Job!


----------



## BILLCH8SR (Aug 17, 2012)

Awesome trip !
Congrats


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

thats a hell of a trip! congrats


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Way to go! Very nice.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Magical


----------

